# I think we may have a problem...(;



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Our fridge -it almost always looks like this :tongue:










The dogs freezer - stocked full 









It's a good feeling knowing my dogs have food


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

haha...the first row in our human fridge has a small container of cream cheese only!! Aspen's freezer is always full as well!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, our fridge looks pretty much JUST like that, other then the 2 draws on the bottom....they arent there any longer, they got removed and replaced for a removable tray that the baby food can thaw out on!!LOL 

(And ya...the boy's, well baby's, freezer ALWAYS looks like that!!!LOL)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHA! Well, hey, you have beer


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love it  I don't drink soda and the eggs are for the dogs! Lol so basically mine is the feta, rice milk, banana and prunes. 

We hardly use the bottom drawers either. I can never get them open!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> HAHAHA! Well, hey, you have beer


And whiskey! What more could we need?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

HA!!! You've got quite the selection of beverages there! Is that a bottle of Jim Beam I see?! Looks like our fridge except we have a bottle of Captain LOL! 

We have to be 4 times worse because we have 4 GIANT freezers PACKED full of meat out in the "shop"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I love it  I don't drink soda and the eggs are for the dogs! Lol so basically mine is the feta, rice milk and prunes.
> 
> We hardly use the bottom drawers either. *I can never get them open*!


Ya, same here....our door is right on a wall, and the boys like sitting behind it!LOL

so they got removed, thrown in the attic and then the tray fits PERFECTLY right there!

And ya, I just checked....5 gallons of water(between small and lg bottles) and Jesse's one bottle of soda, my root beer and 2 vodkas are pretty much all the liquid in the fridge!LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Our fridge consists of:

-door: one row of condiments and the rest is eggs for the dogs
-bottom drawers: one for dog meat and one for dog meat and human meat
-bottom shelf: our 24 pack of coors and 2 big tubs of meat divided into poultry and red meat
-middle shelf: a few packs of chicken feet
-top shelf: margarine, butter, another pack of chicken feet, and more beer

We REALLY don't have anything in there for us. The only human food in the freezer is a couple of pit pies and a bottle of rum. Methinks we care about our dogs and ourselves in skewed proportions...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> HA!!! You've got quite the selection of beverages there! Is that a bottle of Jim Beam I see?! Looks like our fridge except we have a bottle of Captain LOL!
> 
> We have to be 4 times worse because we have 4 GIANT freezers PACKED full of meat out in the "shop"


Haha i could not imagine 3 more big freezers. This one is bigger than our fridge!  

And yes that's our choice of poison


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

UH.....Coors? Really?! Fizzy, tasteless....liquid? Jon and I are beer snobs :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> UH.....Coors? Really?! Fizzy, tasteless....liquid? Jon and I are beer snobs :biggrin:


If beer looks like pee I wont be drinking it!!LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> UH.....Coors? Really?! Fizzy, tasteless....liquid? Jon and I are beer snobs :biggrin:


I'm a beer snob too. I hate piss in a can! I enjoy the finer beers in life and because I can't afford them, I drink the Whiskey...with water


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> I'm a beer snob too. I hate piss in a can! I enjoy the finer beers in life and because I can't afford them, I drink the Whiskey...with water


I wish Jon would resort to drinking Coors. SO much cheaper than Arrogant Bastard LOL....

As long as you drink your whiskey with water....and keep yourself from falling off any chairs its all good :wink: :thumb:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

This is our freezer before raw...









This is our freezer after raw...









and actually is completely crammed now. I would take updated pics if I was home...along with the empty side of the refridgerator.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I wish Jon would resort to drinking Coors. SO much cheaper than Arrogant Bastard LOL....
> 
> As long as you drink your whiskey with water....and keep yourself from falling off any chairs its all good :wink: :thumb:


I am a fan of sitting on the floor...accident avoided!  Drew did down grade (if possible) to Keystone for a while but hes back on Coors. He does not like strong flavored beers, while i RELISH them  yumm I'm dreaming of this right now Old Rasputin - Imperial Stout It tastes like chocolate


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> I am a fan of sitting on the floor...accident avoided!  Drew did down grade (if possible) to Keystone for a while but hes back on Coors. He does not like strong flavored beers, while i RELISH them  yumm I'm dreaming of this right now Old Rasputin - Imperial Stout It tastes like chocolate


The floor is always a safe bet! Keystone...is a downgrade from Coors, but only slightly. We always think its hilarious how excited people are to tour the Coors brewery when they have their choice at SO many craft breweries in Colorado! I really like the darker beers too....that stout sounds yummy!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, ya'll are tripping me out with the beer talk and making me want one at 1:00am. Plenty of Jack and Maker's here in the mountains along with some Stella's and whatever else is in the fridge.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> The floor is always a safe bet! Keystone...is a downgrade from Coors, but only slightly. We always think its hilarious how excited people are to tour the Coors brewery when they have their choice at SO many craft breweries in Colorado! I really like the darker beers too....that stout sounds yummy!


It is! 

Some friends of mine just went to Colorado to see his college and tour the Coors brewery LOL. My friends I were talking about going wine tasting when one of them comes back from Texas. We do live in the middle of the wine country but I dont' like wine so I suggested beer tasting


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> It is!
> 
> Some friends of mine just went to Colorado to see his college and tour the Coors brewery LOL. My friends I were talking about going wine tasting when one of them comes back from Texas. We do live in the middle of the wine country but I dont' like wine so I suggested beer tasting


I didn't I liked wine either...then Jon introduced me to spicy wines! Damn him LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I didn't I liked wine either...then Jon introduced me to spicy wines! Damn him LOL


Blah I like Muscato (but its really sweet so only in Moderation) and REALLY dark Cab but thats it. I don't go out of my way to get it, I never order it and I don't buy it. Drew gets most of it for free from his work anyway. I usually give it away or else it collects dust. Funny living in the wine country and not caring about it.

Never tried a spicy wine.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> This is our freezer before raw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its so CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> This is our freezer before raw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm SOOOOOOO proud of you!!!:hug: your boy has to be soooooo happy!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Blah I like Muscato (but its really sweet so only in Moderation) and REALLY dark Cab but thats it. I don't go out of my way to get it, I never order it and I don't buy it. Drew gets most of it for free from his work anyway. I usually give it away or else it collects dust. Funny living in the wine country and not caring about it.
> 
> Never tried a spicy wine.


I like Muscato too. But like you said, in moderation! If you like Cabs...try Twisted Cab or Columbia Crest (Grand Estate I believe). Jon used to manage an upscale Italian restaurant in Tampa, FL so I rely on him to get me the good ones!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm bored so I broke it down :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like how the "human" shelf has NOTHING on it LOL  :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I like Muscato too. But like you said, in moderation! If you like Cabs...try Twisted Cab or Columbia Crest (Grand Estate I believe). Jon used to manage an upscale Italian restaurant in Tampa, FL so I rely on him to get me the good ones!


I will look for it! Are they local to me or from somewhere else?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I like how the "human" shelf has NOTHING on it LOL  :lol:


It actually does! An extra bottle of Jim Beam and a box of tortellis...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no idea if they are local to you....just that I like them LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I have no idea if they are local to you....just that I like them LOL.


haha well I'll check out my store and a few other places if I have a minute. I always TRY to like wine because of where I live but it has been a difficult road LOL


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Its so CLEAN!!!!!!!!


You have no idea...you sould come to our house...think of "Sleeping with the Enemy" - minus the beatings - in the beginning how the house was spotless along with the interior cabinets and let's don't forget the towels (if you've seen this movie, lol). I'm so OCD about organization.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I'm SOOOOOOO proud of you!!!:hug: your boy has to be soooooo happy!!!!:biggrin:


Thank You, Abi!!! You were such a HUGE help!!!

Lawd, you should see a current pic of that freezer. It is packed full of beef - completely overloaded with food. Yogi is one totally HAPPY doggie!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel your pain. 










and the beef is for the dogs! LOL

Do you think their four freezers EVER look like that?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that is a nice clean empty fridge!

The one bag of meat in ours is for them as well  I was just thinking the other day how lucky we are. If we ever need to BBQ real quick, just grab a doggie meal :lol:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I hate grocery shopping for myself b/c I'm never in the mood to spend money on food for me or DH. But I am starting to LOVE shopping for meat. I usually eat the same things every night b/c I'm never that inspired when it comes to making my own food. I could always grab something of the dogs if I was desperate...they are very well stocked.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Yeah, I hate grocery shopping for myself b/c I'm never in the mood to spend money on food for me or DH. But I am starting to LOVE shopping for meat. I usually eat the same things every night b/c I'm never that inspired when it comes to making my own food. I could always grab something of the dogs if I was desperate...they are very well stocked.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Unfortunately i am just as obsessed with buying and cooking human food, everyone in my house eats really well and my fridge and freezer are always overflowing, none of us quite fit in our skinny jeans, but no one is complaining


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it bad that my roomie and I have a booze fridge? Full of Deschutes currently.... Jubelale and their IPA. I think there is one or two Obsidian Stout's left. Its only a mini fridge, but its also the tv stand LOL.

My fridge is not barren either. I eat a lot. Have to to keep up with the fuzzies!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now that's just sad  It looks like even the one bottle of something you have in there is empty.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> now that's just sad  It looks like even the one bottle of something you have in there is empty.


...it's water....lol.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

xellil said:


> now that's just sad  It looks like even the one bottle of something you have in there is empty.


I know! Doesn't it make you want to cry? And I'm a dude lol. The other guy looks like he just got a care package compared to this guy. I bet if I showed that to my mom she would send that guy food lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

taem said:


> I know! Doesn't it make you want to cry? And I'm a dude lol. The other guy looks like he just got a care package compared to this guy. I bet if I showed that to my mom she would send that guy food lol.


I'm... not a guy. I just hate grocery shopping, and hubby is never home so I see no point.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I'm... not a guy. I just hate grocery shopping, and hubby is never home so I see no point.


I was just using "guy" without thinking about it but come to think of it, an empty fridge probably made me think you're a guy. That's pretty sexist isn't it? Sorry.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> UH.....Coors? Really?! Fizzy, tasteless....liquid? Jon and I are beer snobs :biggrin:


Hahaha. Oh, believe me, it is low on our choice list. We like things like Shocktop and Longboard. We buy it because it's cheap and most of it is drunk by friends. That's what you get when your husband is in the Navy... Everyone stops by on the weekends. For US we buy the good stuff


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Yeah, I hate grocery shopping for myself b/c I'm never in the mood to spend money on food for me or DH. But I am starting to LOVE shopping for meat. I usually eat the same things every night b/c I'm never that inspired when it comes to making my own food. I could always grab something of the dogs if I was desperate...they are very well stocked.


We are the same way. My husband ad I cringe every time we spend money on ourselves. We go to the grocery store telling each other, "Ok, we are only going to buy what we need for the week. No extras. We need to spend lightly." But once we get to the meat section we seem to forget and end up with a cart packed with meat for the dogs and don't bat an eye at the cost (although we do find the very cheap meats on sale)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

if you are drinking for the effect rather than the taste, the cheaper the better 

Of course, that's probably why I don't drink any more. I liked the effect too much.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We only drink for the effect once in a while. Usually it's, "Hey. let's go sit outside in the sunshine (or the freezing cold, whichever the season) and have a beer while the dogs eat."

We drank a lot at the cove this summer. Just us and the dogs. Sitting in the chairs with our feet in the water watching for jellyfish. Hahaha. 

I drink for the effect when I have to be around a huge group of Nick's friends that I don't know very well. If I am not drinking, I am shy and quiet and am absolutely miserable because I am so shy but when I drink I become super social and can actually relax and have fun. 

Everything in moderation!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I drink for the effect when I have to be around a huge group of Nick's friends that I don't know very well. If I am not drinking, I am shy and quiet and am absolutely miserable because I am so shy but when I drink I become super social and can actually relax and have fun.
> 
> Everything in moderation!


yep, the pharmaceutical for bashfulness when i was younger was definitely Lone Star beer. It did have some side effects, though


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, the pharmaceutical for bashfulness when i was younger was definitely Lone Star beer. It did have some side effects, though


Haha. I just hate how uncomfortable I am around big groups of people. I don't have fun and would rather be anywhere else. It sucks. But once I get a bit of alcohol in me I can chat and have a good time and not worry about what everyone thinks of me. I'm only like that around big groups. I hate it. But for me, I just get social. I don't get sloppy. And I don't have to do it every time I am around big groups. Just groups I don't know. Once I have been around them like that once, I am so much more comfortable with them.

It's weird though how soberly social I am with all of the strangers at the dog park. Hahaha


----------

